# "File Does Not Contain Image Data"



## Apex

I seem to be having a small problem with my D200 and Im not sure if it is user error or not.

I went out shooting yesterday and came back to find 7 photos each with a red square with an x in it, stating that the "File Does Not Contain Image Data". When I first got my camera, it didnt do it.  Now it seems to be happening quite frequently.  

I searched to see if anyone else was having this problem. I did a little reading elsewhere and some noted it to be the battery coming loose if you have a grip, which I do not have.  The contacts on the battery are clean as well.  I wanted to know if there is anyway to prevent it or fix it completely.  

Any help would be appreciated,
Thank you


----------



## Overread

It could also be the memory card. Firstly have you formatted the card in the camera recently? Its best to format the card in the camera every so often (I mostly do it after every time I wipe the contents off the card) so that it does not build up waste data and such. Its also important to do this in camera so that the camera formats the card to what it wants each and every time.

Also what brand of card are you using? Some of the 3rdparty cheap ones don't have a very long lifespan and can develope problems - ones like SanDisk though should be good for years.


----------



## Apex

I format the camera after every time I go out and shoot.  I move all the photos onto my external HD and then format the card right there.  The card I have is right here.  Hmm, maybe it is time to search for a new card; they are getting cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## Overread

I haven't heard of rightdata before, so it could be the card which is at fault. Regardles yes it might be time for some more memory cards. If you go for SanDisk you also get a good bit of data recovery software with the memory cards as well which can be used to help restore lost data on the card (though as soon as you know you have lost data, like you accidentaly delete a shot or format the card you have to stop using that card else the data gets overwritten and lost)


----------



## Derrel

Ridata is a fairly well-known memory card maker,with a generally good reputation. I own a couple of their CF cards. My feeling is that the memory card might have some bad sectors on it, and my suggestion would be to run the card through a disk utility that can map out bad sectors, or simply get rid of the card.

I also would not format the card at the computer,which is what I *think* you are saying. It's always better to format the card in the camera it will be used in. I have experienced the File Does Not Contain Image Data warning before, and almost invariably it occurs when my old beater/fishing camera D70 switches folders, like when a burst is fired, and there is not enough room to write the entire group of successive shots fired, and the camera creates a new folder, there will be duplicate files with the SAME names in the old folder, and in the new folder, and the images in the older folder will be "File Does Not Contain Image Data" files.

I hope you can figure out what might be causing the issue.


----------



## KmH

Apex said:


> I move all the photos onto my external HD and then format the card right there.


Once the images are uploaded to the HD, put the card back in the camera and format it there, every time.

Darrels suggestion of using a utility to map and disable any bad sectors is also a good idea.


----------



## Apex

Sorry, I meant that I format the card in camera, right after I have them moved on to the drive (mostly just so I dont forget and have a half full card next time I go to shoot). 

As far as mapping and disabling sectors, can you point me in the right direction towards doing this?  Any software recommended or websites on this would be helpful.  Oddly enough, a quick google of this came up with almost nothing.


----------



## KmH

So try refining your search terms.


----------



## Apex

...thanks for the wonderful suggestion.  Anyone have any actual feedback on where I can find this software?  A name even?


----------



## Derrel

I would Google "disk repair utility". There are a zillion applications, for both Windows and MAcintosh, as well as Linux boxes. Some are free, others cost money. Back when I shot on 1- and 2-gigabyte Microdrives that used to cost $300-$400 in the early 2000's, I used to use one called tech Tool Pro.

Now that CF storage cards are dirt cheap when shopped for carefully, I am less likely to repair a CF card that has become unreliable than I was when shooting to $300-$400 storage media back in the D1 days.

I do not know what OS (Win/Mac/Linux) or OS variation you have,so cannot reccommend other than searching and seeing what's out there,which is a lot!


----------



## Garbz

One thing about memory cards is that they die quickly. If there are bad sectors forming then you may as well roll the curtain and get the cast ready to take their final bow. 

It's a good stop gap but start looking at replacing the card today if this is the case.

Also your battery contacts may not be an issue, but how good are the camera contacts? I suggest grabbing a 2B pencil, scribbling over the battery contacts, and reaching inside the battery compartment of the camera and very gently brushing some graphite onto the contacts in there too.

Graphite is an excellent conductor for the purposes of cleaning electrical contacts.


----------



## KmH

Apex said:


> ...thanks for the wonderful suggestion. Anyone have any actual feedback on where I can find this software? A name even?


You're welcome. :thumbup:

And it was actual feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## raphstar

I am having a similar problem with my D70, but only two of the files are corrupted and say "Do not contain image data."  When I try to delete them, the camera says "This card cannot be used."  I then take the card out, put it back in, and all my pictures are there, including the two bad ones.

I am trying to get the rest of the pictures onto my computer, but none will transfer (I am assuming because of the corrupted files).  I am using Image Capture on my mac.  I also cannot delete these files from the computer.  Is there a way I can transfer the good files so I can wipe/reformat the card?

THANKS!


----------



## Garbz

Derrel's advice from last year still applies: Google "disk repair utility" or even just search around sandisc's site and see what you can find. Cards typically fail to write and not to read.


----------



## KmH

Try some of these links:

flash memory sector repair - Bing=

or some of these:

http://www.bing.com/search?q=disk+repair+utility&go=&form=QBRE&qs=n&sk=&sc=1-19


----------



## raphstar

The D70 does not show up in the disk utility on my mac (but does show up on system profiler...)


----------



## chrisgates289

You may take a look at this step by step guide that helped me before: file does not contain image data

Most of the time, it is caused by corrupted card and virus. So it is a good idea to scan the memory card with anti virus software
http://mayshare.is3.revenuewire.net/stopzillaav/download


----------

